# Help!



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a laptop. But I can't boot into Windows. So, I wanted to back everything up on another computer on my network. The only probablem is I can't figure out how to bootup and get network support. I want ot be able to bootup in DOS and be able to connect to my XP Pro desktop computers C drive (already shared). How can I do this using floppys? Just in case this helps. I have a LinkSys EtherFast 10/100 Intergrated PC Card. Its model number is: PCM100.

Thanks in advance,

HexStar


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there HexStar...

If the laptop is fat32 try going here , and see if will find the card and create the disk...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks, but I already tried that app. Didn't work...

Thanks anyways,

HexStar


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

HMMM...

Do you have Symantec Ghost installed, and which version ?

Because you can create a network boot disk with it to map drives...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Well, let's say I did, and I had the newst version, how would I do this (make the floppy)? And would the floppy work on a computer that didn't have Norton Ghost and would just boot to DOS?

HexStar


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

OK, I just checked and I have Norton Ghost 7, now what?

HexStar


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok... it looks like you have the Enterprise version of Ghost 2002...

You should be abled to do it with 7.0, in the Symantech\ghost folder, there should be an executible called Bootdisk.exe, double click on it, and choose Network Boot disk, or Network Boot disk with drive mapping ( not sure if it is supported in 7.0 but is in 7.5 ), now you will probably have to go here and download the drivers ( if you don't allready have them ), and what you really need is the NDIS2 drivers, if you don't see the Linksys drivers in the choices, click on ADD...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

OK, thanks. I'll try this out.

HexStar


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks good. I am booting with USB support instead cuz it's easier to backup to a USB drive then mess with network config. Thanks alot! Now I may be able to do this backup.

HexStar


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

OK, so the floppy boots but it only allows ghosting to a usb drive... Is there an app I can use out there that'll allow me to boot with USB support?

HexStar


----------

